# Heart Biopsy & Rt Heart Cath



## Breezy (Jun 12, 2012)

If a patient has a heart biopsy done along with a right heart cath.Should the following codes be listed within this order. 93505, 93451-59. I'm not sure if I need to add the -59modifier or not. Please Advise. Thanks


----------

